

WebRTC a tool to defend against PRISM? - shacharz
http://sporadicdispatches.blogspot.co.il/2013/06/webrtc-security-and-confidentiality.html

======
shacharz
For example, a site to send files with no server ever touching
[http://www.sharefest.me](http://www.sharefest.me) using WebRTC datachannels

